# Dad's New iPad



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Dad's New iPad

A Daughter is visiting her father and is helping in the kitchen. 
She asks: Tell me dad, how are you managing with the new iPad we gave you for your birthday? 
This is in German but that's all you need to know. You'll get the rest:

Dad's iPAD


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

It's been shown on here before


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

stevian said:


> It's been shown on here before


Thanks Scept1c, very good - I must have missed it the first time around.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Seen it before but it still makes me laugh, thanks.....

Dave  

(PS not sure why I laugh though - I am probably just as much a technophobe for new gizmos...... :roll:  )


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

So what's the problem?
Should he not have rinsed it before putting in the dishwasher? :lol:


----------

